# Kitten in North WALES WANTED



## Llandyrnog RSC

Hi,

Im looking for a kitten, i live in Ruthin in Nort Wales but can pick up, i live in a converted barn so there is loads of space and loads of land for the kitten to explore when its a bit older. 

Hope someone can help!!!!


Iain


----------



## kelly-joy

Try these rescues and see if they have any in

CAT RESCUE, FLINTSHIRE
Rescuing and Rehoming cats and kittens in Flintshire, and across North Wales. The rescue mainly helps with neutering feral cats, and rehabilitating and rehoming the kittens, but they often have adult domestic cats needing homes also. A home check is carried out prior to rehoming, and all cats over 6 months are neutered
Tel: 01352 710 928
Email: [email protected]

FRESHFIELDS ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE
Registered Charity Number 508579
Based in Caernarfon, affiliated to the Freshfields centre in Merseyside, this centre often has around 50 cats waiting for a new home. They are also a sanctuary for unwanted horses and ponies. All cats are neutered prior to rehoming.
Sanctuary: Bryn Melyn, Pant-y-Gog, Nasarath, Caernarfon, Gwynedd, North Wales
Tel: 01286 880808
Email: [email protected]
Website: This page contains information regarding the shutdown of AOL Hometown and Journals (blogs) - AOL
Blogspot (news stories from the sanctuary): lesleysanimalshelter.blogspot.com

CAT ACTION TRUST - ANGLESEY
Registered Charity no. 1063947
The Cat Action Trust was formed to address humanely the problem of the increasing feral cat population. They live and work by the motto 'Control without Killing'. The Trust organises the neutering of feral cats, and where possible, the taming of feral kittens for re-homing, as well as homing some domesticated cats. Feral cats are sometimes available for homing to farms or stables.
Donations are always needed, as are volunteers for local groups around the country. To become a member, to purchase merchandise, or for more details, please visit their web site.
Helpers Needed! If you ever felt you'd like to lend a helping hand to less fortunate cats, please consider becoming a volunteer helper with Anglesey Cat Action Trust. We are currently very short-handed, and would love to hear from anyone who could spare some time to help out.
Branch Tel: 0796 964 7898
Branch Email: [email protected]
HQ Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cat Action Trust - Rescue, Rehoming and Welfare of Feral Cats

NORTH CLWYD ANIMAL RESCUE
N.C. Animal Rescue care for in excess of 1000 animals each year and this number is ever growing. The Centre acts as a rehabilitation unit and a temporary home for mainly dogs, cats, rabbits and guinea pigs.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their web page, linked below.
Sanctuary: Maes Gwyn Sanctuary, Glan-Yr-Afon Rd, Trelogan, Nr. Holywell, Flintshire, CH8 9BD
Open 11am - 4pm daily, closed Mondays
Tel: 01745 560546
Emaill: [email protected]
Web site: North Clwyd Animal Rescue - Home

CATS PROTECTION - COLWYN & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
Rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of unwanted and abused cats and kittens.
More Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their web page, linked below.
Feral / Farm Cats: The branch sometimes also has cats who would prefer a rural/farm type home.
Support Shop: 28 Sea View Road, Colwyn Bay, LL29 8DG (shop tel: 01492 535 655)
Branch Tel: 01766 762307
Email: [email protected]
Branch Web site: Cats Protection - Colwyn & District
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099
National CP Email: [email protected]

CATS PROTECTION - WREXHAM & DISTRICT CAT ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity no: 203644
In addition to finding caring homes for many cats and kittens, Wrexham CP also run a sponsorship scheme for their long-term cats. Covering postcode areas: LL11-LL28, CH1-CH8, SY10.
Lost & Found Register: They also maintain a lost and found register for cats in their area.
Support Shop: 60 Chester Street, Wrexham, LL13 8BA, (shop tel: 01978 310 555)
Rehoming Centre: Alma House Cat Sanctuary, Madeira Hill, Wrexham, Clwyd, LL13 7HD (open 11am  3pm, every day)
Tel: 01978 313574
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Wrexham & District


----------



## raggs

now thats a good selection of contacts


----------



## kelly-joy

P.A.D.A.W.G. (PRESTATYN & DISTRICT ANIMAL WELFARE GROUP)
Reg charity no: 1002778
Rescue & re-homing of unwanted and abandoned animals, mainly cats and dogs, but also other pets when needed. All cats are neutered, vaccinated, flead and wormed prior to homing, and all prospective homes are vetted to ensure mutual suitability for both animal and environment.
Senior Kittizens: As well as permanent homes, their Caring and Sharing programme caters for elderly or sick animals which cannot be found permanent homes. These animals are placed in permanent foster homes, but the charity pays for all vets fees and special diets. Vital funds are raised through their two charity shops, and good quality items are always needed (collection can be arranged). Volunteers always needed for the shops.
Support Shop: 75 Rhyl Coast Rd, Rhyl, Clwyd, LL18 3PW - Tel: 01745 356261
Support Shop: 2a Meliden Rd, Prestatyn, Clwyd, LL19 9RT - Tel: 01745 851830
General Enquiries Tel: 01745 561889

RSPCA - CLWYD & COLWYN (COLWYN BAY ANIMAL CENTRE)
Registered Charity no: 223677
Support Shop: 405 Abergele Road , Old Colwyn, Colwyn Bay (Mon / Wed / Sat: 10am to 1pm, Tues / Thurs / Fri: 10am to 4pm)
Support Shop : 146 High Street , Prestatyn (Mon to Sat: 10am to 4pm)
Animal Centre: Bryn-y-Maen, Upper Colwyn Bay , Clwyd , LL28 5EJ
Tel: 01745 330587
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Clwyd &Colwyn Branch
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - WREXHAM DISTRICT & DEESIDE
Registered Charity no: 232232
Wrexham Clinic: 9 Churchill Drive, Wrexham (Mondays & Fridays 11am - 12.30pm)
Deeside Clinic: 97 Chester Road East, Shotton, Deeside (Tues & Thurs 11.30am - 1pm)
Branch postal address: PO Box 2086, Gresford, Wrexham, LL12 8ZQ
General branch Tel: 0870 753 8902
Rehoming Tel: 0870 010 1845 (Bryn-y-Maen Animal Centre)
Web site: RSPCA || Latest
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

SPCA - WEST GWYNEDD BRANCH
Registered Charity no: 226126
Rehoming cats from their fostering centre near Aberdaron on the Lleyn Peninsular, North Wales. Good, loving homes always needed for the cats in their care. Cats are neutered prior to rehoming.
Neutering Assistance: The branch is able to offer subsidised neutering vouchers to people in West Gwynedd who are in receipt of state benefits. For details Tel: 01758 750356
Support Shop: 115 High Street, Bangor (Mon/Tues/Thur/Fri/Sat 10am-4pm, Tel: 01248 351354)
Support Shop: Paris House, Snowdon Street, Penygroes (Mon/Tues/Wed/Fri 10am - 4pm)
Rehoming Tel: 0870 0101 845 (Bryn-y-Maen Animal Centre)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: www.RSPCAWestGwynedd.org
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - ABERCONWY
Registered Charity no: 224340
Support shop: 2 Mostyn Ave., Craig-y-Don, Llandudno (open 10.30am - 4.30pm, Tel: 01492 873104)
Clinic: 6 Broad Street, Llandudno Junction (open Mon 10am - 12 noon & 4.30pm to 6.30pm, Weds 1pm - 3pm, Fri nooon-2pm & 3-5pm, Tel: 01492 584061)
Rehoming Tel: 0870 0101 845 (Bryn-y-Maen Animal Centre)
Web site: RSPCA || Latest
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - ANGLESEY (Ynys Mon)
Registered Charity no: 500776
Support shop: 50 - 52 Market Street, Ynys Mon (Mon - Fri 10am - 4pm, Sat 10am - 1pm)
Rehoming Tel: 0870 0101 845 (Bryn-y-Maen Animal Centre)
Web site: RSPCA || Latest
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - MEIRIONNYDD
Registered Charity no: 223889
Rehoming Tel: 0870 0101 845 (Bryn-y-Maen Animal Centre)
Web site: RSPCA || Latest
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

CAPRICORN ANIMAL RESCUE
Rescuing, helping, rehabilitating and rehoming animals for over 35 years, the Capricorn Rescue covers Flintshire, Wrexham, Gwynedd, Chester, Ellesmere Port and the Wirral. They always have many cats in their care, looking for a new loving home. The group are also seeking homes for various horses, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters etc.
Padeswood Lake Road, Padeswood, Nr. Mold, Flintshire, Clwyd, CH7 4HZ
Tel: 01244 547938

ABANDONED ANIMALS ASSOCIATION (CLWYD)
Maenan , Bryniau , DYSERTH , Denbighshire , Wales , LL18 6BY
Tel: 01745 571032

PET CARE RESCUE
71 Rhyl Coast Road, Rhyl, LL18 3PW
Tel: 01745 345203

TYDDYN CAT RESCUE CENTRE
Registered Charity no: 1050431
Based in Mold, Flintshire
Areas covered: Conwy, Denbighshire, Flintshire, Powys, Wrexham.
The rescue centre has been helping find new homes for cats and kittens for over 40 years, and relies totally on donations from the public and funds generated from their monthly sales stall. You can help by offering a good home to a cat or cats, or by making a donation of money or goods.
Cats Seeking Homes: There are averagely around 100 cats at the centre - could you offer a loving home?
Funds needed: Donations are urgently needed to ensure the future of the centre. Please call if you can help.
Tel: 01352 753938

ARENIG RESCUE CENTRE
Isallt, Arenig, Bala LL23 7PB
Tel: 01678 521230

THE ABANDONED ANIMALS ASSOCIATION
Registered Charity no: 518901
8 Nant Y Gamer Rd, Craig Y Don, Llandudno, Gwynedd, LL30 1YE
Tel: 01492 870212

RIVENDELL ANIMAL RESCUE
Cemaes Bay
Tel: 0870 111 6703

PROVIDING ANIMALS WITH SANCTUARY (PAWS)
Porthmadoc
Support shop: 29 High Street, Porthmadoc, Gwynedd, Wales, LL49 9LR
Shop Tel: 01766 515345
Rescue & rehoming Tel: 01286 881605 or 01766 780765


----------



## raggs

OMG Kelly, is you're phone number 118-118 ???..lol


----------



## kelly-joy

Lol no Chris just being involved with rescue for so many years you get in the know if you know what I mean


----------



## raggs

lol, i know that Kelly, im just teasing you, you do a great job too hon, best wishes ....chris


----------



## Llandyrnog RSC

Thanks for all your help, but all these home want in the region of £60+ and altough i donate regulary to my local shelter i dont want to pay £60 for a kitten


----------



## kelly-joy

umm I think your find £60 is a good price for a kitten also your kitten would have had a health check and fully vacs which can cost £60 plus alone to have done and if your kitten is old enough it will be spade as well which costs £60 plus too so If £60 is too much maybe a kitten isn't right for you at this time and be best to wait until you can afford to have one.


----------



## JSR

I rehomed my cat from the RSPCA Colywn Bay last year, they asked for a donation of £45 which included him vaccinated and chipped and they gave me a neuturing voucher. If I had 'bought' a kitten vaccination is £27, chipping is £20 and neuturing is £100 for a male!! So £45 donation is an absolute bargain!!!


----------



## Llandyrnog RSC

kelly-joy said:


> umm I think your find £60 is a good price for a kitten also your kitten would have had a health check and fully vacs which can cost £60 plus alone to have done and if your kitten is old enough it will be spade as well which costs £60 plus too so If £60 is too much maybe a kitten isn't right for you at this time and be best to wait until you can afford to have one.


The £60 isnt a problem at all, my partner works in a vets so we get staff discount on product ect. I just dont see how years ago people would give kittens away to good homes and now people have the cheek to ask for £60+


----------



## kelly-joy

Times have changed sadly and people don't seem to think anything of selling moggie kittens for silly prices I saw the other day someone selling them for £150 and they were all getting sold despite the credit crunch


----------



## Llandyrnog RSC

i have got one now! he is a 10 week old tabby had to drive a 130 mile round trip but he is worth it


----------



## Izzie999

Oh brilliant,well shows you are comitted doesn't it travelling all that way. Have you taken any pics? what did you call him?

Izzie


----------



## Llandyrnog RSC

Boris


----------



## Izzie999

Oh bless him he is a cutie! did you get my friendship request?

Izzie


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww what a cutie.


----------



## siany

Llandyrnog RSC said:


> i have got one now! he is a 10 week old tabby had to drive a 130 mile round trip but he is worth it


So you have the price of the petrol to add to your vet bill for neut and vac and microchipping etc, prob around £120! The rescues are MUCH cheeper!

I dont understand why people think rescues should not charge, where I work, its £40 for A ADULT £60 for a kitten, that includes:
Neutering / Spaying
Microchipping
Worming
flea treatment
and 6 weeks pet insurance
Advice and follow up

Bloody Bargin!


----------



## trigger

unfortunately some owners do not intend to bother about vaccinations, neutering and microchipping

which is why so many cats end up in rescues:mad2:


----------



## freckles21

Llandyrnog RSC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for a kitten, i live in Ruthin in Nort Wales but can pick up, i live in a converted barn so there is loads of space and loads of land for the kitten to explore when its a bit older.
> 
> Hope someone can help!!!!
> 
> Iain


hi there, if u have not already got a kitten i have two male kittens that need a good home asap. they are 4 months old very lovin and have loads of energy. let me know thanks sabrina


----------



## vimto76

Llandyrnog RSC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for a kitten, i live in Ruthin in Nort Wales but can pick up, i live in a converted barn so there is loads of space and loads of land for the kitten to explore when its a bit older.
> 
> Hope someone can help!!!!
> 
> Iain


 hi do not know if u got kitten but got 3 males ready to go if u sill want 1 free to good home


----------



## lorilu

vimto76 said:


> hi do not know if u got kitten but got 3 males ready to go if u sill want 1 free to good home


The original post was five years ago. The OP states in the thread that they found a kitten.

Please don't dump kittens for free over the internet. How do you know whether a home is good or not?

Hopefully the mother of these kittens is spayed now?


----------

